# PSP ver 2.6 internet security software. Does it exist?



## Torlake (May 20, 2006)

So I'm sitting in my truck using my PSP to check my mail at the local cafe and the thought hits me..... "what's stopping anyone from picking up my passwords?"

Am I being paranoid (my wife said she was denied access to some sites last night) or is there a diligent, insomniac software engineer out there who has a program they wrote in their spare time to help others sleep?

If anyone's heard any rumours I'm willing to check 'em out.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Unless you're using SSL, probably nothing.


----------

